# Toronto's Musicians Trade Show and Guitar Swap Meet - OCTOBER 14th



## Joesmith2510 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yet another show in TORONTO! Don't miss out, they are only getting bigger with more vendors and cool gear every couple months. Info below.... Has anyone been? I'm going to try to post more info on what items will be there when I find out.

*When: *
Sunday October 14th, 2012 9am-4pm

_*Where: *_ 
Royal Canadian Legion Hall Branch #10
1083 Pape Avenue
Toronto, ON




_*What:*_
General Admission - $5/person 
Seniors(65+) - Free Admission
*TABLES ARE ONLY $50 EACH*_* - before September 1st &*_
_*$75 EACH after September 1st*_
_*Don't miss out!*_


Please keep checking back as we will be posting gear that will be at the show!

This is it! The chance for all us starving musicians to sell, trade and purchase some new equipment! From vintage guitars to P.A systems... we are calling out any and every musician to participate in this event! This event is minutes from the Pape Avenue subway station and downtown. There are several tables still available and we welcome any promoters, bands and online musician communities to promote their endeavors at the show! 

Different from other shows in Toronto this is affordable and appealing to all musicians! From Sax players to vintage guitar collectors!

FREE PARKING!

What to bring...

- Vintage and New guitars
- P.A Systems
- Vintage and New Pro Recording Equipment
- Any Band Instruments
- Old and New Mics
- Guitar and Bass effects
- Vintage and New Drums
- New and Old Amplifiers
- Any stringed instruments


Email [email protected] or call 416-222-8222 for more info.


----------



## Joesmith2510 (Sep 28, 2011)

Change of date it's actually on OCT 14th just saw it on the site. Must be because of the Thanksgiving weekend! Its a Sunday NOW!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

The way you're hyping this event it almost seems that you work for Eddie. Just wondering aloud.
Going to try and make it there this time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

I tend to agree. All his posts are about this venue.
But have fun y'all. If I'm in that area, I may check it out.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

They might be getting bigger but they're a far cry from the shows Ed put on in the early to mid '90's.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I tend to agree. All his posts are about this venue.


Yep. All of Mr. Smith's posts are Tundra related.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I have no connection to the mysterious Mr. Smith or Tundra. I'll be there - I certainly have no expectation to sell eveything, but I've met some cool people, sold some crapalicious gear and had lots of fun, so far. The bar at the Legion Hall certainly helps.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

No connection either but this will be my 3rd time with a table. Have some pretty good stuff. Lots of pedals this time around.
Also have an old garnet session man I've been on the fence about selling for a long time but will bring it this time and see what happens.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'll be in Oshawa the day before, so unless I have to sleep something off, I should be there. I live about a 15 to 20 minute walk.


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello folks,

We'll be displaying at the show for the first time as we get ready for our trip to NAMM 2013. We'll display our Made in Greece Brands: *JAM Pedals* and *Crazy Tube Circuits* along with (possibly) some of our Hand Wired Amp prototypes.

Our gear is used by the following artists. We've personally approached and tested with these artists at soundcheck or in studio. 

*Current list of artists who play our gear includes:*


Jon Abercrombie, Jeff Berlin, Doyle Bramhall II, Jim Campilongo, Nels Cline, Bill Frisell, Dallas Green, Warren Haynes, David Hidalgo, Anthony Jackson, Eric Johnson, Julien Kasper, Greg Koch, Jonny Lang, Steve Lukather, Bernie Madsen, Louie Perez, Robert Randolph, Cesar Rosas, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Alex Skolnick, The Slide Brothers, Dweezil Zappa and more.

Thanks and looking forward to meeting you there!

Seraphim - www.toneconcepts.com


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Arc Angel, I'll be there with about 10-15 vintage amps and about 10 vintage guitars... feel free to use any of them for your demos. I'll say "hi" during the set-up Sunday AM....Darren


----------



## Arc Angel (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds good. Looking forward to meeting you Sunday.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

How much is a table?


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

bolero said:


> How much is a table?


$50 when pre-booked, $75 there after (usually sold out)

DW


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I believe it is already sold out


----------



## Joesmith2510 (Sep 28, 2011)

I help Tundra out with some online stuff! Occasional graphics and show stuff! Next one is Feb 9th! Last one was packed some funky g'tars


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, the show was as expected. We sold some junk at our table, did a bit of trading, did a bunch of networking - pretty much as per the last couple of shows where I've had a table. Didn't move any big ticket items, but didn't expect to either. 

My attitude is that it's a day spent having some fun, meeting a bunch of people, and getting paid enough money to make it worthwhile. And the coffee is free.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was there and wandered around for about a half hour. Got a feel for what goes on. If I am ever looking for something similar to what was there, I know where to go. Larger than I thought. A bit crowded for my liking. Bought a glass slide.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i missed this one.

which is tragic, because rumour has it my '66 les paul sg was on display, selling for $3500.

brown, with one p90.

i used to play it through an ampeg half-stack, cranked, no pedals.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> sg brown, with one p90.
> 
> i used to play it through an ampeg half-stack, cranked, no pedals.


Yes, I remember seeing it.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Saw various cool old guitars and amps:

- '66 ES-345
- '76? L-5CES
- '50s ES-140
- several neat old Hofner '50s archtops and '60 solidbodies
- a couple of Ovation Breadwinners
- a couple of neat old Fender Twins next to us
- a Garnet Session Man

as well as some really nice new stuff, such as:
- a Lake Placid Blue Tele Custom built by Fret Not (with Marilyn graphics on the pickguard, parked in front of an equally gorgeous Carr Artemus in blue tolex


----------



## Joesmith2510 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Guys!

Another show Saturday February 9th, 2013 9-4 1083 pape avenue! Same deal as always! Should be a blast... Roland and D'addario Canada are going to be having some new products on display and for sale! Show seems to be growing gradually and its always a fun time!

For those you who were disappointing the upstairs bar was closed last time, the downstairs bar is always open just an FYI!

I believe there may be a few tables left...

Musicians Trade Show & Guitar Swap Meet - Table - Tundra Music INC Vintage Guitars

See you guys there!


----------

